# Tampa, FL- Golden Senior, cream/British look



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This DOG - ID#A1183511

This is an unaltered female, blonde and white Labrador Retriever and Afghan Hound.

PRIOR TO ADOPTION ALL INTACT ANIMALS WILL BE SPAYED OR NEUTERED.

** Important **
If this is your lost pet,
call (813) 654-6003 and visit
Animal Services immediately
at 440 Falkenburg Road, Tampa, Florida 33619.

If you are interested in adopting this animal, please visit the shelter at 440 Falkenburg Road, Tampa, Florida 33619.

Animal Services is open for normal business (lost pets, adoptions, tas and information): 10:00 AM - 6:00 PM on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday; 11:00 AM - 7:00 PM on Wednesday only; 9:00 AM - 3:00 PM on Saturday; and is closed on Sundays and Holidays.
Adoptions close 30 minutes prior to closing times.

This animal has been at the shelter since Oct 04, 2009.

Picture here (it won't let me save it)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They say it's a Lab x Afghan, but it's not, that's ridiculous! lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There at least five purebred Labs there too http://www.petharbor.com/results.as...lterlist='HLLS'&atype=&where=type_DOG&PAGE=11


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here she is, definitely a Golden I think.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bump for this girl? Where is Daddy'sGirl with Roxie. She's in tampa and this girl looks a lot like Roxie! Maybe she would be interested. I will email MFGR too.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

MFGRR Has been notified. I sent info and pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful girl.

is there a Petfinder link for her?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not that I could find. I think she's on a stray hold. If you got put an application in, you can adopt her as soon as she's released. They have/had a seven year old male red Golden too, but I don't see him anymore.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bump! Can someone call and see if she's there, and then contact MFGRR?

Thanks! I already emailed the rescue, maybe a voicemail would be better. My phone's on the charger and I am not sure I'll be here in in a little while when the shelter opens.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can someone call and see if she is there, please? I have lost my voice and I can't call. I've had a mild flu for days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*News*

IS There any news on this girl?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, and I was with GRRMF today at an event all day, and I asked if they'd pulled her, they weren't sure.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed out on this in my excitement over Buster.
I'll get on it Monday if no one else has found anything out by then


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If she is there, do you have somewhere for her to go for fostering?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They won't release to the public I'm pretty sure. She'd have to have a rescue. I'm not 100% though. I've never personally pulled a dog from that shelter. I think I'd just have to go adopt the dog, but if she's considered unadoptable due to age, she needs a rescue. My concern is that they listed her as a Lab x afghan hound when she's obviously a Golden. They may not have even contacted GR rescue about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help*

*Can someone help me look I don't see her listed anymore
She is 1183511*


http://www.petharbor.com/results.as...elterlist='HLLS'&atype=&where=type_DOG&PAGE=1


I found this fella they are calling a Yellow Terrier Mix and he looks Golden to me, too
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...s=10&shelterlist='HLLS'&atype=&where=type_DOG
*This DOG - ID#A1183939

This is an unaltered male, yellow Terrier mix.*
PRIOR TO ADOPTION ALL INTACT ANIMALS WILL BE SPAYED OR NEUTERED.

** Important **
If this is your lost pet,
call (813) 654-6003 and visit
Animal Services immediately
at 440 Falkenburg Road, Tampa, Florida 33619.

If you are interested in adopting this animal, please visit the shelter at 440 Falkenburg Road, Tampa, Florida 33619.

Animal Services is open for normal business (lost pets, adoptions, tas and information): 10:00 AM - 6:00 PM on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday; 11:00 AM - 7:00 PM on Wednesday only; 9:00 AM - 3:00 PM on Saturday; and is closed on Sundays and Holidays.
Adoptions close 30 minutes prior to closing times.

This animal has been at the shelter since Oct 07, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, visit:
Hillsborough County Animal Services

*HERE IS PIC THAT JENNA POSTED FOR 1183511*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If she's gone, that's great- she may have been claimed or adopted.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't see her under lab or afghan mix. Looks like these people don't know much about dog breeds.
I'll just hope for the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Might has miseed her*

Jenna:

I could have just missed her, too.

She might still be there.

Did you see the male they have labeled as a terrier mix?


I found this fella they are calling a Yellow Terrier Mix and he looks Golden to me, too
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?...where=type_DOG
This DOG - ID#A1183939


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, he has a wire coat so he can't be a Golden- maybe a doodle?


----------

